# rejuvenate motor Mounts



## vidro (Jul 25, 2005)

I have seen insert that can be placed into motor mounts to “rejuvenate”.
I have 2 mounts where the rubber is collapsed; the correct fix is to buy new ones but at 80.00+ for one mount is just too much. I think I can buy a set of these inserts for about 30.00 that will do all four mounts but I'm reluctant because of the adage "If it sounds too good to be true it probably is". Does any one know if these insert really work?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

polyurathane(spelling) bushings. dont get no cheap rip off stuff.


----------



## 1994redaltimase (Sep 6, 2005)

im actually in the same boat as you...i need some new motor mounts for my car and i dont feel like spending $300 for 4 mounts...ive seen on eBay a lot for all 4 mounts (tranny included) and its only $69.99...but i stilll dont have the money for those even, as i am a low income college student...should i trust the lot for $69.99 or should i find some good polyurethane bushings mentioned above? and how hard will it be to insert those bushings? thanks...and sorry for kinda intruding on your thread


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

the mounts that they offer on ebay are pretty good i bought the entire set and installed them and i haven't had any problems. i would recommend goin that way instead of goin to the dealer. it the same thing


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

dont get rubber, if you are replacing. get good ones.


----------



## vidro (Jul 25, 2005)

Are the mounts offered on ebay an ongoing product from a vender making his living on ebay or was this a one shoot bid opportunity from an individual?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

get some inserts from this guy
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198557


----------

